# Fried beer



## Tom (Oct 18, 2010)

Fried Beer in Texas.

http://beeramerica.tv/fried-beer-at-the-texas-state-fair-ep-113/

Anyone tried it?


----------



## Green Mountains (Oct 18, 2010)

Tom said:


> Fried Beer in Texas.
> 
> http://beeramerica.tv/fried-beer-at-the-texas-state-fair-ep-113/
> 
> Anyone tried it?





I think they need to work on this a bit but I'm betting somebody years ago thought fried dough was bull shite.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 18, 2010)

Is there anything we cant fry, First it was twinkies, then oreo cookies, and now beer????? The oreo cookies are awesome by the way, never had the twinkies but am betting its damn good also. The beer doesnt sound to good though and man I bety it just squirts out and burns the **** out of you!


----------



## jtstar (Oct 18, 2010)

Don't forget about fried ice cream I will bet that ranks up there with the oreo cookies


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 18, 2010)

...and don't forget the deep fried pickles!


----------



## Redtrk (Oct 18, 2010)

This thread is making me hungry!


----------



## Tom (Oct 18, 2010)

BEER battered deep fried TWINKIES !


----------



## Redtrk (Oct 18, 2010)

Which one of you is going to try making fried wine first?


----------



## jtstar (Oct 18, 2010)

That would be dill pickles right I had all but forgot about them there great


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 19, 2010)

And some places deep fry hot dogs. I tried it while doing a Turkey. Wasn't crazy about it.


----------



## jtstar (Oct 19, 2010)

either last year or the year before at the Iowa state fair they where doing deep fat fried butter


----------



## Hopleaf (Nov 20, 2010)

It was like a ravioli filled with frozen beer... yum, I guess?


----------

